# Food that needs to be eaten in Private



## vilasman (Aug 15, 2009)

Um, are there are some meals or dishes that are so good, and maybe so messy, like BBQ only worse, that... 
I am all for good manners and such...
but the dish is so good that you sorta have to get some napkins and a bib and go off somewhere and attack whats on plate and when it's over you either take a nap or 
like scooby doo you wish you could stick your whole tongue out and completely wipe your face like a windshield wiper and smile and then you have to rest cause it was just that good?

Or as my wife likes to say, she can't take me anywhere, cause I am just to much of a neanderthal?


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG this made me laugh out loud! I think there are some. Fried chicken, man how can you not pick up that breast or drumstick with your fingers? 
Ribs? All over your face and hands! 
 I just ate ribs out this past year for the first time because I am no lady when it comes to good BBQ ribs!
 I'm okay with spaghetti. (barely) LOL
 Corn on the cob? How can you have this thing in your fingers with butter dripping down your arm and be dainty?
I'll bet there are a lot more I'll think of at 3a.m. when I'm trying to get to sleep.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 15, 2009)

ChefK, you have pretty much summed up mine, but I have to add a big plate of uncut spaghetti that you have to twirl on your fork with lots of sauce and meatballs to my list.  I usually just wrap a towel (bath size) around my shoulders backwards, close it with a clothes peg and go for it!

Also, how about ice cream sandwiches and other treats in the summertime, melting faster than you can eat them.  Or roasted marshmallows that go all over your face!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2009)

If you're eating with a kindred spirit, you can share the gluttony and revel in the mess.


----------



## Arky (Aug 15, 2009)

Put out the dog, lock the door, close the drapes... Oh my gosh, I have a plate of tacos on one side and a meatball sub on the other! This doesn't deserve a handful of napkins or even a dish cloth. I have to go to the linen closet and pull out an old bath towel, and the ritual must be followed step by step. Drink? Check. TV tuned to correct channel and volume set? Check. Cellphone turned off? Check. Spray spot carpet cleaner? Check. Fresh clothes ready to go? Check. Hands washed and sanitized? Check. - Dig in!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 15, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> If you're eating with a kindred spirit, you can share the gluttony and revel in the mess.



Oh yes, there is nothing that says togetherness like faces and hands covered in BBQ sauce! 

Actually we have a restaurant chain up here called "Swiss Chalet" that specializes in chicken (and ribs), and it is a place were you can just pick up the food in your hands and eat to your heart's content!  It is rotisserie chicken with a most incredible dipping sauce.  The ribs are great too!  Nobody minds if you get a little messy because they will too!


----------



## Constance (Aug 15, 2009)

I love a slice of fresh tomato on my sandwich, but by the time it combines with the other ingredients, I have juice running down my arms. 

I am, in general, a messy eater. You can always tell where I ate last, because the chair has a circle of food around it.  Kim often blots my chin with his napkin...bless his heart.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2009)

I like my burgers medium rare and juicy.  I top them with mayo, tomato and pickle.  When I take a bite, the juices are everywhere.  Napkins don't cut it.  SO doesn't like to watch.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

i must agree with tacos, a nice juicy burger with ketchup, a chilli dog or burger, watermellon, a nice ripe peach or necterine and cantaloupe all drip down your arms to your elbows and/or down your chin!!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 15, 2009)

Sloppy Joe's for me


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Sloppy Joe's for me


 yes those also!!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> yes those also!!


Oh and Msmo, forgot to mention a coney isle hot dog with all the trimmings.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Oh and Msmo, forgot to mention a coney isle hot dog with all the trimmings.


 hmmmmmmmm a hot dog all the way, sometime called a texas weiner (chilli, raw chopped onions and mustard) or a burger all the way is pretty messy also.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmm a hot dog all the way, sometime called a texas weiner (chilli, raw chopped onions and mustard) or a burger all the way is pretty messy also.


You are making me hungry Ms, 

By the way that's  exactly how I eat them I eat here at my place!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 15, 2009)

OK Chesapeake Bayers!!   Steamed crabs, corn on the cob, and BEER!!!!!!!!!!

"Grab me anudder Natty Bo, Hun."


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> You are making me hungry Ms,
> 
> By the that's the exact way I eat my dog's here at my place!


  made myself hungry!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2009)

Try to be a lady or a gentlemen at an Italian Baroldi feed...Wooo hooo first come salad and a tray of salami,olives pickles, that goes just fine, then comes a huge platter of pesto and garlic bread. Not to bad a little greasy tho..Now comes heaping platters of bbq ribs and large bowls of Biroldi..Oh lord, the ribs  are in hands like clubs, and the Biroldi, you grab one hold it like a hot dog and put one end  into your mouth and suck the contents out and chew..Pine nuts and the filling are wonderful but boy are you a mess afterwards...I swear every year I'm not doing this any more..Yet every February, I'm right there for more...
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Try to be a lady or a gentlemen at an Italian Baroldi feed...Wooo hooo first come salad and a tray of salami,olives pickles, that goes just fine, then comes a huge platter of pesto and garlic bread. Not to bad a little greasy tho..Now comes heaping platters of bbq ribs and large bowls of Biroldi..Oh lord, the ribs are in hands like clubs, and the Biroldi, you grab one hold it like a hot dog and put one end into your mouth and suck the contents out and chew..Pine nuts and the filling are wonderful but boy are you a mess afterwards...I swear every year I'm not doing this any more..Yet every February, I'm right there for more...
> kadesma


 whats a Baroldi? you don't want to know what a google search says it is an addition to!!


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 15, 2009)

Biroldi is the Italian version of black pudding (blood sausage)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> whats a Baroldi? you don't want to know what a google search says it is an addition to!!


They are a mix of milk, blood, spices, pine nuts..We love them but you do look a little like a vampire while eating them

kaades


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 16, 2009)

kadesma said:


> They are a mix of milk, blood, spices, pine nuts..We love them but you do look a little like a vampire while eating them
> 
> kaades


What? Pine Cones, You gotta be kidding right?


----------



## bullseye (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to go to a place about 10 miles off the Baltimore beltway--I forget the name.  
They had plank tables with newspaper on them, and bibs for the customers.  They served all-you-can-eat crab, catfish, soda (read "Coke"), and beer (read "Bud").  You needed the bib and used the newspaper to supplement your napkin.  $10 + $2 for the guy with the wheelbarrow to take you to your car!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 16, 2009)

bullseye said:


> I used to go to a place about 10 miles off the Baltimore beltway--I forget the name.
> They had plank tables with newspaper on them, and bibs for the customers.  They served all-you-can-eat crab, catfish, soda (read "Coke"), and beer (read "Bud").  You needed the bib and used the newspaper to supplement your napkin.  $10 + $2 for the guy with the wheelbarrow to take you to your car!


That was on Drives dinners and drives in our whatever his show is called.

And it's something like Bubbas restaurant?


----------



## bullseye (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was not Bubba's anything.  I keep wanting to say it was the "Crab Shack," but that is the similar place I went in Ft. Lauderdale.  Maybe they had the same name.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> What? Pine Cones, You gotta be kidding right?


No I said pine NUTS. Cones would be just to crunchy
kadesma


----------



## bullseye (Aug 16, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Cones would be just to crunchy
> kadesma



I guess it depends on how you prepare them...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2009)

bullseye said:


> I guess it depends on how you prepare them...


True, true

kades


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> Biroldi is the Italian version of black pudding (blood sausage)


 


kadesma said:


> They are a mix of milk, blood, spices, pine nuts..We love them but you do look a little like a vampire while eating them
> 
> kaades


 ok sorry don't mean to offend  but thats disgusting!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 16, 2009)

i don't care..... if it's messey food i'm consuming, so's the next person!


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 16, 2009)

Medieval Times - About The Show

There's a place near here where you're supposed to eat with your fingers. They don't even give you utensils. Nice little tourist trap. I mean stop.


----------



## luvs (Aug 16, 2009)

i would shun lenghty pasta on a beginning date.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 16, 2009)

Who is so shy or concerned with what strangers think that they cannot enjoy a plate of ribs in a rib joint, or a lobster with plenty of drawn butter on the pier in Provincetown?  

Certainly not me, nor any of the friends or family I've ever dined with! 

Messy food is meant to be enjoyed with gusto. and meat served on the bone is okay to pick up in your hands. At least, that is the way I have always interpreted it.....


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmm a hot dog all the way, sometime called a texas weiner (chilli, raw chopped onions and mustard) or a burger all the way is pretty messy also.



Man, Texas is all about the mustard.  Every restaurant I went to for burgers or hot dogs in the DFW had tons of mustard on them, and if you asked for ketchup, they looked at you like you were an alien, I almost overdosed on mustard while living there for a year and a half.

I wanna try a Chicago dog off the streets from a downtown vendor.  And I'd eat that in public


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 16, 2009)

Chef June...I'm with you.....freshly boiled lobster with drawn butter....ohhhh to die for.......and a great big bib!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 16, 2009)

For me, the foods in question are:

1) Whole lobster & Steamed Blue-Claw Crabs - unless I'm dining in my swimsuit at a rural seaside seafood place, I prefer to tackle my lobsters & crabs in the privacy of my home.  I like being able to devastate them in all their glory without worrying about what I look like or smell like afterwards.  Tiny little dainty "wet wipes" just don't cut it after you've really enjoyed your seafood.

2)  Authentic Lobster Cantonese or other shellfish dishes where the shellfish is still in the shell in the sauce & thus has to be sloppily extracted.

3) Corn on the Cob - Again - only home-cooked for me, thank you.

3)  Chicken Wings - I either make them myself or enjoy take-out.  Have no desire to enjoy these in public.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> ok sorry don't mean to offend  but thats disgusting!!



Gotta disagree. incredibly delicious, and very green...using all the animal, wasting nothing. Brits have black pudding, we have scrapple, every cuisine has some recipe for using "the nasty bits"


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> whats a Baroldi? you don't want to know what a google search says it is an addiction to!!


 
Holy creep! Dats gross.


----------



## bert bakering (Aug 16, 2009)

eat with your hands...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 16, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Medieval Times - About The Show
> 
> There's a place near here where you're supposed to eat with your fingers. They don't even give you utensils. Nice little tourist trap. I mean stop.


 

This was originally based in the Chicago area. It wasn't always just jousting and such. There were a variety of shows to go to. A gangster town, Kings Manor, Dry Gulch...

The food was always the same and always served with no utensils.

I'm sorry to say that the others styles have disappeared. They were all comedy and the shows were very funny.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Medieval Times - About The Show
> 
> There's a place near here where you're supposed to eat with your fingers. They don't even give you utensils. Nice little tourist trap. I mean stop.


 my have gone there on class trips and say the food stinks and the show isn't much better. so when they had a chance to go again they said no. i have never been.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> Man, Texas is all about the mustard. Every restaurant I went to for burgers or hot dogs in the DFW had tons of mustard on them, and if you asked for ketchup, they looked at you like you were an alien, I almost overdosed on mustard while living there for a year and a half.
> 
> I wanna try a Chicago dog off the streets from a downtown vendor. And I'd eat that in public


 i love hot dogs and burgers all the way. i ONLY put mustard on a dog ever. ketchup doesn't belong on my dog!! i will eat dogs in tomato SAUCE but never ketchup. and i ONLY put ketchup on a burger UNLESS it is a burger all the way texas weiner style. i don't put mayo or mustard or a combo of on a burger. 
there used to be a supermarket here in new jersey years ago that specialized in imported and unsual foods. they had a snack stand where they served chicago style dogs with the poppy seed open on the top buns (i loved those buns i can't remember the name of them) which i loved for the taste and the fact you could put your dog down without it falling over and spilling the stuff out onto the counter.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> Gotta disagree. incredibly delicious, and very green...using all the animal, wasting nothing. Brits have black pudding, we have scrapple, every cuisine has some recipe for using "the nasty bits"


 
i am italian and my family NEVER had that!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Holy creep! Dats gross.


 did you read the urban definition? yikes!! the nuns told us you would go blind doing that!!


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 16, 2009)

> my have gone there on class trips and say the food stinks and the show isn't much better. so when they had a chance to go again they said no. i have never been.


 
 We went in the early '90s I think it was. It was a one time experience that was ok, if a bit cheesy. Something different anyway. Not horrible. The food was, eh.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> We went in the early '90s I think it was. It was a one time experience that was ok, if a bit cheesy. Something different anyway. Not horrible. The food was, eh.


 they went for their D.A.R.E. completion trips. and at $30 and $35 each the girls both said the food stunk and they are 7 years apart so the food didn't get better. i won't waste my money.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't blame you. It's really not about the food itself but, the idea of eating it like they did in medieval times without forks etc. I think we had a half a cornish hen, 1 or 2 potato wedges and some kind of soup to drink out of a bowl. And what my Aunt Mary used to call a "jelly jar" of wine. That's all I can remember.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> I don't blame you. It's really not about the food itself but, the idea of eating it like they did in medieval times without forks etc. I think we had a half a cornish hen, 1 or 2 potato wedges and some kind of soup to drink out of a bowl. And what my Aunt Mary used to call a "jelly jar" of wine. That's all I can remember.


 yup dry chicken, onion soup, plain baked potato, soda and a cookie.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL Hasn't changed much huh?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i am italian and my family NEVER had that!!


Never had what?
kades


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> LOL Hasn't changed much huh?


 LOL you got potato wedges my girls got a whole baked potato and didn't know what to do with it!! they didn't want to eat it like an apple. all in all they didn't eat much. LOL


----------



## BH51 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ha, ha, haaaaaa!...I've done all that...the bath towel 
concept....I thought I was the only one........BH51


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 17, 2009)

When I serve ribs I put a small plate with a washcloth moistened with warm water at each place setting. That way I can get as messy as I want and the guests can stay as clean as they care to.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2009)

If I could get someone to do it with me, I'd go out to the back yard with a big slice of watermellon, with seeds, eat huge moutfulls, burying my face in the ripe watermellon flesh, and spit seeds at someone who will spit them back at me.  The perfect food fight.  Now how's that for "not for polite company"?
Other messy favorites:
1. Good ribs, slathered with bbq sauce, 
2. my eggrolls with pineapple sweet & sour sauce, 
3. Oven-fried chicken (so juicy it squirts you when you bite into it)
4. a great burger with all the fixins
5. a proper grilled cheese sandwich with cheese dripping from the sides
6. meatball sandwich, with extra sauce
7. pulled pork sandwich
8. Sloppy Joe sandwich
9. Corn on the cob, dripping with butter
10. a 3-scoop strawberry-cheesecake ice cream cone on a hot August day
11. Proper tacos, made from fresh corn tortillas, fried in hot oil for 15 senonds, and folded around any of several great toppings, with Sriracha Sauce and extra guacomole.
12. s'mores made over a campfire
13 cold-cut submarine sandwich made at this one gas-starion On U.S. 2, traveling West from St. Ignace Mi. toward Manistique, with a built in deli.  Ingredients include super soft, and lightly toasted white, submarine bread roll, with salami, double stack of pepperoni (hold the ham please), double stack of capiacola, aged swiss cheese, sliced black olives, lettuce leaves (romaine of course), sliced tomato, sliced onion, and diced green pepper, all drizzled with extra virgin olive oil.  Try eating that one while driving to the work-site in Manistique!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> If I could get someone to do it with me, I'd go out to the back yard with a big slice of watermellon, with seeds, eat huge moutfulls, burying my face in the ripe watermellon flesh, and spit seeds at someone who will spit them back at me. The perfect food fight. Now how's that for "not for polite company"?
> Other messy favorites:
> 1. Good ribs, slathered with bbq sauce,
> 2. my eggrolls with pineapple sweet & sour sauce,
> ...


 i will join you in a watermellon fight!! i like that silly stuff. 

my hub has lost his joy of silliness.


----------



## dave the baker (Aug 18, 2009)

Just for the heck of it, and this going back a ways, does anyone remember the eating scene in the movie "Tom Jones"?


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2009)

We have a Medieval Manor here in Boston. a girl I used to date was friends with one of the serving wenches so she got us in for free. The food is not the main attraction, that is for sure. You go for the show.

There is not a food out there that I would need to eat in private. If it is a messy food then I will eat it and get messy and be proud to show my stained face and clothes


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 18, 2009)

a chocolate fountain with plenty of fruit and pound cake, but ....no forks or skewers only fingers (compound this by using the same scenario at a 5 year olds birthday party. Can you say "time to re-carpet?"
~¿ô


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> Just for the heck of it, and this going back a ways, does anyone remember the eating scene in the movie "Tom Jones"?


 
Definitely!!!  One of the best film food scenes ever!

Another one I always enjoy is the prison dinner prep scene from "Goodfellas" - slicing the garlic paper-thin with a razor blade, the terrific "gravy" ("Don't add too many onions!), the lobsters, etc., etc.  I can almost smell it every time I see it.


----------



## dave the baker (Aug 18, 2009)

Definitely!!! One of the best film food scenes ever!

Thank Goodness!  I'm not the only one!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2009)

GB said:


> We have a Medieval Manor here in Boston. a girl I used to date was friends with one of the serving wenches so she got us in for free. The food is not the main attraction, that is for sure. You go for the show.
> 
> There is not a food out there that I would need to eat in private. If it is a messy food then I will eat it and get messy and be proud to show my stained face and clothes


 this is my thoughts. if the resturant serves "messy" food than anyone who goes there expects to get messy!! so everyone is on level ground. eat and enjoy getting messy.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark Webster said:


> a chocolate fountain with plenty of fruit and pound cake, but ....no forks or skewers only fingers (compound this by using the same scenario at a 5 year olds birthday party. Can you say "time to re-carpet?"
> ~¿ô



Ew. 

You realize that stuff doesn't get hot enough to kill the (rapidly reproducing and mounting in that situation) bacteria, don't you? 

Disease fountain! Yum!


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Hahaha!! I like this post. It makes me think of my first dating when I was in high school. I had spaghetti as my dinner, and it killed me!! hahaha After that I have never had spaghetti unless I'm in private.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 18, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> Just for the heck of it, and this going back a ways, does anyone remember the eating scene in the movie "Tom Jones"?


 
I surely do remember that.  I was a young teen, and I recall feeling like an intruder watching that scene.  One of the truly sexy AND sensuous movie scenes of all time, imho.


----------



## kinhong (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmmmm.  i eat these in private because no one wants to join me.  fermented stinky tofu.  40 clove garlic bread.  spicy deep fried pigs intestines.  chicken butt yakitori.  boiled pigs blood.  sea cucumber.  chicken feet dim sum.  roasted fish heads.  braised pigs feet.  beef tongue tataki.  blowfish sashimi.  chicken tenderloin sashimi.  fermented seaweed paste.  blood braised chicken eggs.  y u m.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2009)

You had me until this





kinhong said:


> chicken tenderloin sashimi


Is that even safe to eat?


----------



## kinhong (Aug 18, 2009)

most definitely.  well nothings "safe" to eat by FDA standards.  beef has ecoli and chicken has salmonella.  beef has a tenderloin that has been "untainted" and can be eaten raw as well as other cuts of meat that are never in actual contact with germs from the outside.  same applies for chicken and its tenderloin.  careful butchering and knife cleaning or knife changing is required in order of the most sanitary way of removing the tenderloin.  enjoy.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2009)

kinhong said:


> well nothings "safe" to eat by FDA standards.  beef has ecoli and chicken has salmonella.


Well I am not sure I would agree with that. the FDA might go overboard on some things, but there are plenty of safe things according to them. 

Sure chicken has salmonella, but the difference between eating properly cooked chicken and raw chicken is that salmonella is killed with heat.

If you enjoy your chicken sashimi though then go for it. I am not one to stand in the way of someone enjoying something. For me, the taste and texture of undercooked chicken is very unappealing so raw chicken, safe or not, would not be my cup of tea.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2009)

GB said:


> Well I am not sure I would agree with that. the FDA might go overboard on some things, but there are plenty of safe things according to them.
> 
> Sure chicken has salmonella, but the difference between eating properly cooked chicken and raw chicken is that salmonella is killed with heat.
> 
> If you enjoy your chicken sashimi though then go for it. I am not one to stand in the way of someone enjoying something. For me, the taste and texture of undercooked chicken is very unappealing so raw chicken, safe or not, would not be my cup of tea.



Blast it with gamma radiation and everything is safe to eat raw.

What I said is true, but I don't think I'd like many of the meats I eat in their raw state, especially chicken and fish (I know they're to die for, but you can keep sashimi, balut, and other such gourmet edibles, thank you).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North
(and yet, this guy eats potted meat)


----------



## ErikC (Aug 18, 2009)

For me, the food I have to eat in private has more to do with embarrassment than messiness. For instance, no one understands my love for toasted peanut butter and tomato sandwiches, except for my family. So, in order to avoid being mocked, I must make and eat them on the sly


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh and your first birthday cake has to be eaten in private!

:P


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought I already answered this, but looking, I guess not.  For me, of all things, it is sandwiches.  I rarely order one in a restaurant.  My husband jokes that I take after my father.  I swear, for some reason I eat a sandwich and after two bites it turns in to a mess.  I can eat some of the messiest foods known to mankind, and a Chinese friend actually told me that I was the most graceful person to handle chopsticks she'd ever met.  But hand me a sandwich and it will be all over the plate, my chest, my plate.  Why is this?


----------



## GB (Aug 19, 2009)

Claire said:


> I thought I already answered this, but looking, I guess not.  For me, of all things, it is sandwiches.  I rarely order one in a restaurant.  My husband jokes that I take after my father.  I swear, for some reason I eat a sandwich and after two bites it turns in to a mess.  I can eat some of the messiest foods known to mankind, and a Chinese friend actually told me that I was the most graceful person to handle chopsticks she'd ever met.  But hand me a sandwich and it will be all over the plate, my chest, my plate.  Why is this?


Claire, do you cut your sandwiches in half? I never do cut mine, but I read somewhere that cutting them on a diagonal is the best way to keep everything in place. Once I thought about it for a second it made perfect sense to me.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 19, 2009)

GB said:


> Claire, do you cut your sandwiches in half? I never do cut mine, but I read somewhere that cutting them on a diagonal is the best way to keep everything in place. Once I thought about it for a second it made perfect sense to me.



I like to do that for messy sandwiches too, not only does it hold together well, but it often makes it look good too.


----------

